# play sand



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Wheres does everyone buy their play sand from in winter? Ive searched the obvious sites like argos/woolies and toysrus and all have none in stock


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well so far ive bought all of mine in Early Learning Centre.. but think ill be going to garden centres to track some down next.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Oh thanks I forgot about ELC they probably sell it all year round


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

B&Q


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Ive definately seen it in B&Q recently too. Send chelle for some, its only up the road from work!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

lol I will probably get moaned at but I think I will ask her to pick me some up . Just hope she doesnt come back with a bag of concret :lol: 

Thanks for your help everyone


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

tesco sell play sand,thats where i get mine from for my beardies.sometimes the sell the sand 2 for 1.its a bargain.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah and If im right its only £2 a bag.. bargain.


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

I have ordered some from agros for the first time from the adivce of a few people on this forum(can't think who, sorry!)


----------



## Ceiron (May 19, 2005)

homebase sell it year round and will order ti in if you ask too.

take ti hoe and dry it out, i usually oven bake mine first too.lol


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I havent had chance to get to a DIY store yet. I tried argos but theres none in stock until the 30th.

How much do you get in a 15kg bag? Im only after filling the floor of a 24x 18 viv by a few inch.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

15kg sounds a lot but as sand is SO heavy it doesnt go as far as you'd think! I reckon a 15kg bag could maybe cover the viv floor twice.
I only use sand for the scorp viv, I use about 5kg to fill a 1ft viv an inch or two.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Hannah. I will buy a couple of bags so I can keep topping it up as i clean bits out.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I sell 25kg reptile sand for £8.00 and now have available coloured reptile sand (available in purple, blue, mint green and red) available for £8.00. It comes in 20kg sacks. It is basically play sand dyed with a vegatable dye so is none toxic. It looks fab in setups!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Just wondering though... im not having a go here.. but wouldnt the coloured sand still dye the lizards bellies and feet?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Good point, is it colourfast? I guess its only the same dye the coloured calcisand is done with though. Ive never used it but I assume the colour doesnt rub off onto the lizards?


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

It hasnt dyed any of my lizards! My Beardies have a habit of walking sand through there water dish and it sinks to the bottom and the water stays clear so it doesnt dye them this way either! The coloured calci sand (such as the t rex) I beleive its actually crushed marble thats naturally coloured and has no dye in it. Our sand is dyed with veg dye then kiln dried so it doesnt come off. I suppose its a bit like glazing small bits of pottery. Thats the only way I can explain it! :wink: 
Obviously, like most substrates, still not great if ingested due to risk of impaction but the dye is completley harmless.


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

but how much iss delivery on 25kg!?! :shock:


----------



## Beardiephil (Nov 7, 2006)

This sand sounds good mate, as above how much to deliver it?


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

This depends on were its been delivered to. Where abouts are you based?


----------



## Beardiephil (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm in Horsham(west Sussex)


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll find out a price and get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd like a price for delivery too please!!! I'm in Somerset.

Emma


----------

